# First segmented cigar



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

Fiddleback maple and bocote with black walnut veneer











Still trying to work on my photos.
Here's a little closer look.






Thanks for looking. Tim


----------



## sandking (Dec 13, 2006)

Beautiful. I would love to see some in process picks of the segments if you had them.

Also how did you make the walnut veneers?  I want to do some segmented work, but I don't have a drum sander and almost sanded my thumbnail off last weekend with the belt sander.


----------



## Skye (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice, I think it may look even better without the gold trim rings.


----------



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />Beautiful. I would love to see some in process picks of the segments if you had them.
> 
> Also how did you make the walnut veneers?


Thanks. Sorry, I don't have any "in process" photos but I plan to start another similar to this and I'll try to get some. As for the veneers, it is a variety pack that I bought at woodcraft.


----------



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Very nice, I think it may look even better without the gold trim rings.


I hadn't thought about it without the gold rings. Do you have to change anything to leave off the rings, or just leave them off? This is only about the third cigar I have made.


----------



## bradh (Dec 13, 2006)

Excellent Pen. I have to try a segmented pen soon! The colour contrasts are amazing.
Brad


----------



## rtgleck (Dec 13, 2006)

Very very nice looking pen.   I like that Segmentation look that's shown up latley,  Definatley going to have to make one like that for myself.


----------



## Skye (Dec 13, 2006)

Honestly, I dont know. I would assume on the upper half it wouldent matter, what I didnt think of is the one of hte lower end, you cant get rid of.


----------



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks fellas, I got the idea for this blank from a photo on this forum, then changed it a little bit. Man, I think I enjoy creating the blanks about as much as I do turning the pen. I just gotta get better at it.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tseger_
> <br />I think I enjoy creating the blanks about as much as I do turning the pen.



I couldn't agree more!

Nice job on the pen.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice pen and nice pics!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 13, 2006)

Another great pen.


----------



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br /> and nice pics!


Thanks Eric, I still can't get the "pop"in my photos like alot of the other members here do. I can't seem to figure it out.  Tim


----------



## kkwall (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice work. Great selection of wood.


----------



## cueman (Dec 13, 2006)

GREAT LOOKING PEN TIM! I love the contrast of maple with darker woods. Very nice job. the pictures look great too.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 13, 2006)

Super looking job on this one!
Very nice work.[]


----------



## bonsaibill (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments. This pen will be a gift for a friend of mine for helping me sell my pens. He will receive it tomorrow. Hope he likes it.


----------



## ken69912001 (Dec 13, 2006)

Tim, thats the same concept I used on the pith pen I made for BigL.
I used ABW,padauk and curly mahogany. I wonder was it this photo that inspired you.


----------



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

Ken, i can't see the pic in your post.(Little red X). Could you try to re-post it because I can't seem to find that picture now. Whoever did the original, I'd like to give them a big thank you. Tim


----------



## ken69912001 (Dec 13, 2006)

Should be fixed now.


----------



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry, that's not the one I saw. But that is one amazing pen. I'm still looking for the other pic. If I find it, I will post it here.  Tim


----------



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/woodscavenger/tn/tn_PDR_0443.JPG
This is the photo that inspired this pen!   Tim


----------



## TBone (Dec 13, 2006)

Pen looks great, finish looks great and pic ain't bad either


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 13, 2006)

Tim,
I think you took inspiration a step beyond--your combination of BW, FM, & Bocote is wonderful.
Thanks for sharing.
Gary [8D]


----------



## woodscavenger (Dec 13, 2006)

So I log on and see this cool pen and think...hmmmm....looks familiar.  I keep reading with a bigger grin on my face and was about to post my photo when you linked it for me.  Glad to give you a little creative boost.  I am sure I stole it from someone else.  I love bocote as an accent wood.  I had a large chunk for a game call and so I was able to cut some thin slices X-cut.  Keep up the good work.  These blanks are really not that difficult but they sure look cool.


----------



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodscavenger_
> <br />So I log on and see this cool pen and think...hmmmm....looks familiar.  I keep reading with a bigger grin on my face and was about to post my photo when you linked it for me.  Glad to give you a little creative boost.  I am sure I stole it from someone else.


Hey now, I didn't steal it, I just borrowed it for a little while[] Seriously though, Thanks for posting. I really liked your pen and I had been looking for something special for a friend, so I decided to try it. Thanks again for posting it.  Tim


----------



## ashaw (Dec 13, 2006)

Tim
Great looking pen.  I love the Segmented pens need to try one hopefully someday.


----------



## chitswood (Dec 14, 2006)

Very beautiful, looks good. Your pics just need a little more light,


----------

